# [Kritik] Vorspann einer TV Sendung



## MTwain (17. August 2007)

Hallo!

Falls das hier der falsche Thread ist bitte einfach verschieben, ich bin neu hier im Forum. Thx.


Kurz zu mir. Ich arbeite in einer bundesweiten Medienagentur im Print- TV Bereich.
Für ein neues Projekt haben wir einen externen Grafikgestalter beauftragt, welcher uns einen
Vorspann erstellt hat. Und da sind wir auch schon bei meiner Frage.  Von euch als Profis würde
ich gerne wissen was ihr davon haltet. Also haltet euch mit Kritik, Lob oder Anregungen nicht zurück.
Danke schonmal im voraus.


Anzusehen hier

Ach ja, erstellt wurde es mit Litewave.

MfG Mark

Edit: Irgendetwas hatte mit dem Link nicht gehauen. Hab das mal geändert. Einfach auf -> Sendung klicken


----------



## fluessig (17. August 2007)

Ich find den Vorspann ok, verstehe aber nicht, warum er immer wieder stockt, obwohl ich die Version für die hohe Bandbreite genommen hab.

Bei der Version für die niedrige Bandbreite sind eure Prioritäten die Kompression betreffend falsch. Der Ton ist viel zu schlecht, als dass man das auch nur mehrere Minuten aushalten könnte, dagegen ist das Bild im Vergleich zur Version für die hohe Bandbreite noch viel zu gut. Also Sound- > Bildqualität. Macht der Windowssceduler genauso bei der Priorisierung von Tasks.


----------



## Mamphil (18. August 2007)

Hi,

ich vermute, die dargestellte Stadt soll Mainhatten sein? Je nach Zielgruppe (lokal begrenzt oder deutschlandweit) finde ich das passend oder absolut unpassend. 

Die ganze Szenerie ist ziemlich steril angelegt. Das muss gar nicht schlecht sein, trotzdem empfinde ich die Stadt als ziemlich tot - da ist nichts von einer lebendigen Metropole. Zwischenzeitlich blitzen immer wieder blaue Schilder am Straßenrand auf: Was haben die da zu suchen? Sie passen nicht ins weiß-graue Straßenbild und es ist nicht zu erkennen, was darauf abgebildet ist.

Je nach Zielgruppe und Medium würde ich mir auf über die Länge gedanken machen: Fürs TV ist es in Ordnung, wenn sich ein fester Abonnentenkreis das täglich online ansehen soll, finde ich die ca. 35 Sekunden zu lang - insbesondere, da es dort nichts neues gibt.

Eine Kleinigkeit ist mir noch am Schprescher aufgefallen: "Hallo und hertschlisch willkommen bei Giel Büschnisch-TV" 

Mamphil


----------



## MTwain (20. August 2007)

Hallo!

Erst einmal danke für die ersten Reaktionen.  Hmmm... Das mit der Quali verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Ich hab mir alles mit einem "normalem" Pc und mit einem älterem Schläpptop angesehen und keine Probs gehabt. Ich werde das aber mal checken.

Jo, das ist Mainhatten ;-). Zur Erklärung, das ist unser Firmensitz. Die aufblitzenden Schilder beinhalten das Logo von "Business TV" welche in der Lobby dann auch exakt zu erkennen sind. Sie sind als Kontast zur "sterilen" Stadt gedacht. Länge ist relativ  aber beim täglichen betrachten ist dein Einwand berechtigt.

Danke schonmal und cu

Mark


----------

